# die letzten vinyls, die ihr euch gekauf habt



## riesentrolli (28. März 2010)

hiho werte vinyljünger_innen!
raus mit der sprache: was waren eure letzten käufe im bereich der schwarzen bis farbigen scheiben?

meine neuerwerbungen sind:
*Bratze – Korrektur nach unten & Die Notwendigkeit einer Übersetzung [12'']*
dazu gabs noch das album als cd, n poster und n sticker. sehr nette platte! aber was soll man auch andres erwarten wenn _clickclickdecker_ und _der tante renate_ aufeinanderprallen? ich glaub ich möchte ein komplettes audiolith sortiment haben^^

*Der Raketenhund – Raus aus Gartenstadt [12'']
Der Raketenhund – Walking on Zahnfleisch [12'']*
ich hatte vorher schon die komplette raketenhund discographie auf cd. jetz hab ich mir die alben auch auf vinyl gegönnt.
super musik (vor allem der garagensound von _gartenstadt_ is derbe sympathisch) und die _zahnfleisch_ lp kommt dazu noch in transparentblau daher!


----------



## Knallfix (3. April 2010)

*seuftz*
Bin seit ein paar Wochen auf der Suche nach einem Plattenspieler.
Neue Modelle werden erst ab *ganzteuer* wirklich gut, sonst sind es nur Plastikbomber.
Also wird es wohl ein um die 30 Jahre alter werden.
Die Modelle die in Frage kommen, stehen fest. Muss nur noch finden, bzw nicht immer wieder überboten werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Knall


----------



## LaVerne (4. April 2010)

Knallfix schrieb:


> *seuftz*
> Bin seit ein paar Wochen auf der Suche nach einem Plattenspieler.
> Neue Modelle werden erst ab *ganzteuer* wirklich gut, sonst sind es nur Plastikbomber.
> Also wird es wohl ein um die 30 Jahre alter werden.



pro-ject Genie 1.3

Für meine Begriffe ein sehr gutes Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis. Keine unnötigen mitschwingenden Teile; getrennter Motor; völliger Purismus (damit wenig, was kaputtgehen oder vibrieren oder sonstige Probleme machen kann); Ortofon-System.

Ansonsten gibt es von Clearaudio den noch bezahlbaren "Concept". Knapp 1.000 € für einen Plattenspieler mögen erst einmal viel erscheinen - nur wird man mit solchen Geräten alt und braucht sich über Neuanschaffung sowie seine Platten in der Regel keinen Kopf mehr zu machen. Über meinen Transrotor (liebevoll "die Transe" genannt) werden sich wohl noch meine Erben in ein paar Jahrzehnten freuen.

Edit: Noch eine Alternative, die man mal probehören sollte: Rega Planar 3-24

Letzte Vinyl waren Depeche Modes "Wrong"-Maxi sowie (gebraucht) die grüne "Love in itself"-EP.


----------



## Knallfix (4. April 2010)

LaVerne schrieb:


> pro-ject Genie 1.3
> 
> 
> Letzte Vinyl waren Depeche Modes "Wrong"-Maxi sowie (gebraucht) die grüne "Love in itself"-EP.


Die beste Band der Welt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sorry Ärzte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Der Pro Ject geht gar nicht, optisch. 
Da würde ich eher zum Denon tendieren.

Die anderen sind defintiv zu teuer. 
Alten großen Micro Seiko für 20€ vom Flohmarkt abstauben wie mir neulich einer erzählte :/ 

Mal schauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Knall


----------



## LaVerne (5. April 2010)

Knallfix schrieb:


> Der Pro Ject geht gar nicht, optisch.
> Da würde ich eher zum Denon tendieren.



Er ist spartanisch, praktisch, gut; auf das wesentliche reduziert. So ziemlich jedes Masse-Laufwerk hat eine vergleichbare Optik - und das sind nun mal die besten (und obendrein beständigsten) Plattenspieler; siehe Transrotor. Der Denon ist Müll - vor allen Dingen im Vergleich zum Pro-Ject (mehr und bessere Ansichten vom Pro-Ject: Image-Hifi-Test): Vollautomatik heißt zu dem Preis, vibrierende und meist billige unnötige Bauteile. Es hat seinen Grund, warum in hochwertigen Laufwerken meist selbst auf eine Endabschaltung verzichtet wird. Dazu kommt ein Phono-Vorverstärker, der im Preis enthalten ist - das ist Ramschware. Wer keinen Phono-Eingang an seinem Amp hat, sollte lieber nach einem gebrauchten Yamaha-Vorverstärker (meist mit einstellbaren Phonostufen) Ausschau halten.



> Die anderen sind defintiv zu teuer.



Leider hat nun mal Qualität auch ihren Preis. Wie gesagt: Bedenke, daß Dich so ein Gerät über Jahrzehnte begleiten wird und Du Dir davon ab keine Gedanken über Deine Platten machen mußt, weil diese Geräte eben keine "Schleifmaschinen" sind, die über die Zeit die kostbaren schwarzen Scheiben rettungslos ruinieren.



> Alten großen Micro Seiko für 20&#8364; vom Flohmarkt abstauben wie mir neulich einer erzählte :/



Auch die Seikis gab es in verschiedener Qualität: Vom Schrott bis zum High-End-Laufwerk. Allerdings werden Motoren und Lager bei diesen Geräten nicht besser, was eine teils sehr teure Generalüberholung (hat für meinen PE im Schlafzimmer knapp 150 &#8364; gekostet, der demnächst vom Pro-Ject abgelöst wird) nach sich zieht, sollen die Dinger tatsächlich noch halbwegs mit neueren Geräten mithalten. 

Auf Flohmärkten werden meist die "kleinen" Seikis wie der 222 angeboten - Finger weg! Das war Seikis Ramschware, die nicht besser als die letzten Original-Duals sind. Sollte man tatsächlich das Glück haben, auf einen hochwertigen gebrauchten Seiki zu stoßen, dann sollte man noch mal mindestens 200 &#8364; für die Restauration in den Kaufpreis mit einberechnen (s. o.). Alleine ein vernünftiges neues System verschlingt um die 75 &#8364;; und das ist bei einem gebrauchten Laufwerk Pflicht, möchte man seine Scheiben nicht ruinieren.


----------



## Wolfmania (6. April 2010)

Hi, bei uns läuft seit ca 6 Jahren ein Project 1.9 mit Ortofon Tonabnehmer. Letzte Platte: Dire Straits – on every Street – Flohmarkt – 3,-Euro


----------



## Knallfix (7. April 2010)

huhu,
ich hab die Lösung für meine Suche:
Pioneer, "blaue Serie" in ganz groß :bow



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.hifi-forum.de/index.php?action=browseT&back=1&sort=lpost&forum_id=264&thread=56

Plattenspieler ist im Paket enthalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ok, nicht ganz ernst gemeint aber in die Richtung hat mich das Platten hören wollen mittlerweile geführt.
Ich bräuchte auf jeden Fall einen Phono-Vorverstärker, mein 2. Gedanke war älterer Receiver/Verstärker. 
Da ich einen Pioneer AVR und Blu Ray Player habe, war der 3. Gedanke den neuen modernen Geräten alte Pios aus dem golden Age of Hifi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 zur Seite zu stellen.

Ok, genug OT und fertig geträumt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mal schauen.

Knall


----------



## Knallfix (12. Mai 2010)

So endlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sony PS-X50, ca 32 Jahre alt.
Knapp 12kg schwer und spielt bis auf den noch zickenden Lift wunderbar.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Platten Sonntag von Flohmarkt:
Depeche Mode: Speak and Spell
Depeche Mode: Construction time again
Depeche Mode: Some great Reward.

Hatte ich früher immer nur als Kopien 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Knall


----------



## LaVerne (13. Mai 2010)

Knallfix schrieb:


> So endlich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Glühstrumpf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Schon auseinandergenommen? Was bietet die kleine Schönheit so außer DirectDrive? Ist der Plattenteller gegossen und gewuchtet oder ist der wuchtige Eindruck nur optische Spielerei? Was geht da unter ihrem Köpfchen vor (also unter der Headshell)? Ist es ein MMchen oder eher ein MCchen? Wie ist der Tonarm gelagert? Spiel? Herumspielen erlaubt mit wechselbarem Tonarm? Was kreischt das Mädel in die Luft in Leerrillen (Rumpeln)? 



> Knapp 12kg schwer und spielt bis auf den noch zickenden Lift wunderbar.



Nunja, Gewicht sagt noch nix aus. Angeblich hat man ja schon rumpelnde Transen (Transrotor) erleben können. Hier wäre für mich das Gewicht sowie die Beschaffenheit des Plattentellers aussagekräftiger (wobei es sicher leichter ist, für ein federentkoppeltes Chassis eine vernünftige neue Basis zu schaffen als für einen Direkttriebler. Gerade Sony hat sich im Bereich der Zargen leider nicht sonderlich hervorgetan - selbst der "Biotracer", ein sündhaft teures und technisch völlig bescheuertes Teil, weist nur Presspappe auf). Bezüglich des Liftes habe ich leider kein frei erhältliches "Service Manual" auftreiben können. Vielleicht hilft die Vinylengine da weiter - allerdings muß man dafür registriert sein. Ohne das "SM" würde ich an Deiner Stelle keine weiteren Rettungsversuche unternehmen - bei mir gingen die meistens schief 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Also, mehr Infos über den Reisdreher her! Sofort! Auf der Stelle! Ich will die gewichtige Lady nicht schlechtmachen - ich will Einzelheiten über ihr Intimleben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.



> Platten Sonntag von Flohmarkt:
> Depeche Mode: Speak and Spell [...]



Großartige Scheibe für den Vinyl-Abkratzer ist "Wrong" von "Depeche Mode". So bescheuert wie ich bin, hab' ich gleich mal die Vinyl- als auch die CD-Version der Maxi eingekauft. Mein heißgeliebter Pioneer PD-S 505 muß sich dabei mit der Transe (Transrotor Connoisseur (beschämt gege ich zu: ein Handykamera-Bild) mit SME 3009 / SII; bestückt mit dem "Leichtgewicht" Ortofon X3 MC) messen - nicht wirklich fair. Immerhin ist das der lautmalerische Kampf der ehemaligen "Einsteigerspitzenklasse" in Sachen Digital gegen großkotzigen Analog-Veteranen. 
Es ist nicht mal ein spannender Kampf, in dem mal der, mal der andere die Führung innehat. Die CD-Version saugt gegenüber der Vinylversion - und zwar absolut. Eventuell haben die Techniker der Vinyl-Version mehr Sorgfalt beim Mastering zukommen lassen; eventuell liegt es einfach am angenehmer empfunden Klirr des Analog-Systems. "Wrong" mit der Transe rockt - die digitale Version ist lediglich für die schnelle Höraktion zwischendurch gut. 

Davon ab trauere ich gerade einem "Braun PCS5" hinterher. Ich hatte das Ding als "Bastlerobjekt" für sehr wenig Geld auf einem Flohmarkt erworben und wollte ihn komplett umbauen. Nach ein wenig investierter Zeit erwachte der Kleine allerdings zu solch erwachsenem Benehmen, so daß ich es nicht über's Herz brachte, den Originalzustand auch nur ansatzweise zu zerstören. Schweren Herzens habe ich das Ding nach vollständiger Überholung nun in hoffentlich pflegende Hände abgegeben.

Den Ausschlag für die ganze neue Plattenspieler-Spielerei - über die Transe geht bei mir wenig - lieferte übrigens ein betagter und unermüdlicher PE2015. Der kleine Kerl liefert nach wie vor im Schlafzimmer hervorragende Arbeit. Leider ist er nicht nur unscheinbar, sondern sogar so häßlich [1], daß mein Frauchen auf Austausch gedrungen hat (er sieht so verdammt scheisse aus, daß jedem zeitgenössischem Hörbegutachter die Kinnlade herunterklappt, sobald er das DING aufspielen hört - zwischen Aussehen und Können besteht hier ein dermaßen großer Unterschied, daß man ihn hören muß, bevor man ihn glauben kann. Ich habe nach meiner Erfahrung mit dem 2015 überhaupt kein Problem damit, daß sein größerer Verwandter 2020 durchaus mehr Spaß machen kann wie ein TD124. Optisch und spieltriebisch liegen zwischen den Geräten allerdings Welten. Ob das einen preislichen Unterschied - TD124 ca. 1.000 - 4.000 Euro; PE2020 ca. 100 bis 220 Euro - rechtfertigt, bleibt dem Käufer überlassen). 
Naja, deshalb wartet derweil der feuchte Plattenspielertraum meiner Jugend (ihr wißt schon: Onkel hat das Ding gehabt und das war damals die Erfüllung all eurer Plattenspielerträume) auf seine Wiederherstellung: Mrs. Brownie Jr.; auch bekannt als Braun PS 550 s. Ein kleines Wunderwerk der Technik ("Me haz Senzorz!"). Tonarmgeometrie ist mehr als ein wenig umstritten; haubentechnisch ist sie eine absolute Fehlkonstruktion. Mal sehen, ob das hypsche Mädel auch ein wenig Charakter hat (Frauchen findet die Kleine übrigens absolut toll, weil sie so simpel ist).

Ähm, BTT: Dream Theatre: Black Clouds and Silver Linings LTD.

[1] Nein, das im Video ist nicht mein PE - allerdings ist das DING baugleich. Im Video wird eine 17-cm-Platte auf 78 rpm abgespielt (siehe den grünen Abnehmer), weswegen die Vollautomatik des PE auch so übertrieben "zuckt". Die etablierte 30cm-Schallplatte geht sowohl über die Dimensionen des Plattentellers als auch über die des Gehäuses hinaus, weswegen die Plexiglas-Haube nur auflegbar ist. Die komplizierte "Diamatik" erlaubt es auch heute noch, zwischen einer Maxi auf 45RPM und einer reinen Single zu unterscheiden, weswegen der Tonarm selbst im Automatikbetrieb immer noch die Rille trifft (vorausgesetzt, man hat ein ordentliches Gerät).


----------



## Knallfix (13. Mai 2010)

Ehrlich gesagt, hast du mich mit deinen ganzen Fragen etwas überrumpelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bin noch nicht sooo fit.
Das ist der Tonarm:
http://www.thevintag.../PUA7/PUA7.html

Das Gehäuse ist laut BDA aus:


> "... einem speziellem anorganischen Material (kein Plastik) mit niedrigem Q-Faktor gegossen und mit neuentwickelten elastisch-elastisch federnden Füßen versehen, ..."



Der Plattenteller ist 2,2kg schwerer Alu - Druckguss

Das installierte System ist ein Ortofon F15 O MKII, nichts besonderes. Gab noch 2 andere mit dazu, habe ich aber noch nicht angeschaut, weil ich mich erstmal um den Tonarmlift kümmern will.
Der funktionierte tadellos beim ersten Versuch. Dann gestern am Plattenende scraaaaaaaaaaaaaatch. Der Lift liftet zwar ^^ , kommt aber nicht hoch genug. Laut BDA ist das justierbar, aber mit der Schraube am Lift läßt sich nicht viel machen.

Der Sony hängt an einem alten Pioneer SX-750 und was da raus kommt ist wirklich sehr sehr druckvoll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
wtf!?! war mein erster Gedanke.

PE 2020, Meisterstück deutscher Feinmechanik 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LaVerne (14. Mai 2010)

Knallfix schrieb:


> Das ist der Tonarm:
> http://www.thevintag.../PUA7/PUA7.html



Sieht doch ganz ordentlich aus - höhenverstellbar und abnehmbare Headshell; da ist der Spieltrieb doch befriedigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.



> Der funktionierte tadellos beim ersten Versuch. Dann gestern am Plattenende scraaaaaaaaaaaaaatch. Der Lift liftet zwar ^^ , kommt aber nicht hoch genug. Laut BDA ist das justierbar, aber mit der Schraube am Lift läßt sich nicht viel machen.



Wie gesagt findest Du unter meinem bereits angegebenen Link das Service-Manual. Falls Du Dich da nicht registrieren möchtest, kann ich Dir das auch per Mail schicken. Eventuell ist da nur was "verharzt". So ein Manual macht die Schrauberei sehr viel einfacher.



> Der Sony hängt an einem alten Pioneer SX-750 und was da raus kommt ist wirklich sehr sehr druckvoll
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Es geht nix über "Alt-Geräte" - und da vor allen Dingen Plattenspieler -, die einem die Kinnlade ob der gebotenen Leistung herunterklappen lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Davon ab sind in den letzten Jahrzehnten in der Analog-Technik kaum Fortschritte zu verzeichnen gewesen. Hochwertige "Alt-Geräte" hängen zum großen Teil neues teures Geraffel um Längen ab - und das zu einem Bruchteil des Preises. Wer sich die Bastelei zutraut und auf modernen Look verzichten kann, kann für wenig Geld wunderbar klingende Anlagen-Ketten erwerben, an denen man sehr viel Freude hat!



> PE 2020, Meisterstück deutscher Feinmechanik
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wehe, es tritt ein Defekt auf - mit Sicherheit kein "Einsteiger-Gerät" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Mein PE hat auch Probleme mit dem Lift, der bei manueller Betätigung nicht hoch genug geht, von der Automatik jedoch fehlerfrei bedient wird. Ein Blick auf dieses kiloschwere Gewirr an Hebeln, Tastern, Rädern und wasweißich an der Unterseite haben mir gesagt, daß ich damit leben kann (Mami! *wimmer*):





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist doch kein Wunder, daß man bei so einem Aufwand pleite geht. Sowas wäre heute wohl kaum mehr zu einem vernünftigen Preis realisierbar...


----------



## Knallfix (16. Mai 2010)

Hm, ja. Da ist einiges an Blech drin.
Muss sicher nur eine Feder oder so erneuert werden. Wenn man möchte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Entweder im Dual-Board oder Analog-Forum habe ich mal einen Reparatur Thread zum 2020 gesehen.

Mein Lift liftet wieder. War dann doch recht simpel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Knall


----------



## LaVerne (5. Juni 2010)

Knallfix schrieb:


> Mein Lift liftet wieder. War dann doch recht simpel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Weiß nicht, ob der Sony so ein Teil aufnehmen kann, aber das wäre eine echte Empfehlung:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ORTOFON-X3-MC-X3-MC-CARTRIDGE-TONABNEHMER-NEU-/250640329543?cmd=ViewItem&pt=Plattenspielerzubeh%C3%B6r&hash=item3a5b53eb47

Hab' schon überlegt, ob ich mir das auf's Lager legen soll, um schnell Ersatz zu haben, falls mein Transrotor mal nach Ersatz schreit. Ich hab's unter einem SME3009/MKII hängen und es ist meiner Ansicht nach traumhaft für das Geld. Mit halt allen Nachteilen eines MC-Systems: Passt nur an mittelschwere bis schwere Arme; Nadel-Wechsel ist nicht (Nadel put - System put). MC-Verstärker ist hier nicht zwingend notwendig, weil es ein High-Output-System ist, das auch an MM-Entzerrern seinen Dienst tut.

Für meine "Miss Braun" taugt es leider nicht, weil der Arm zu leicht ist. Das Luder ist eh sehr widerspenstig: Der angebliche Budget-Tip AT95 klingt an ihr einfach Scheisse; die Nachbau-Nadel für das original-verbaute ShureM95ED kann man völlig knicken (Hände weg von dem Zeug - das taugt überhaupt nix). Bisher ist es mir nicht gelungen, diesen Player auch nur annähernd zum Klingen zu bringen (als reeller Vergleich hält halt der betagte PE2015 mit ShureV75 her - und nicht mal das bekommt Miss Braun bisher gebacken). Soweit zur Aussage, daß "Vintage HiFi" toll sein soll. Meine angeblich völlig überteuerte "Transe" hängt immer noch jeden von mir gehörten "Vintage-Player" ganz locker ab. 

Überhaupt erweist sich Miss Braun als das Gegenteil dessen, was ich eigentlich erwarte: Die "Transe" hat keinerlei Bedienungselemente außer einem Tonarmlift. Die Drehzahl-Umstellung erreicht man, indem man den Riemen auf dem ausserhalb gelegenen Motor auf der Motor-Welle umlegt. Endabschaltung oder gar eine Automatik kennt er nicht mal im Ansatz - da wünschte ich mir schon eine Lösung, die wenigstens den Arm hochhebt (aber was will man für heute 4k Euro schon erwarten).

Miss Braun ist dagegen hoch technisiert: Der Lift wird über einen Thermal-Draht angehoben; alle Einstellungen werden über die in meiner Sig zu sehenden Sensor-Tasten vorgenommen. Selbst Tonarmbewegungen und Antiskating laufen nicht über einen normalen Motor, sondern über flache Kupferspulen, deren Stromkreislauf auf einen Magneten wirkt, der erst die Armbewegung auslöst. Das ist natürlich die absolute Show, wenn es funktioniert. Nur für mich annehmbaren Klang bekomme ich aus dem Ding nicht - und wie gesagt, muß diese Schönheit nur gegen einen biederen PE2015 mit Reibrad-Antrieb (für mich ein No-Go, weil mich der Player nach ein paar Stunden nur noch annervt - ich mag meine Platten ruhig) antreten, der ein paar Kilo an unnützem und mitschwingendem Automatikgefrikkel mit sich herumträgt. 

Mein Fazit aus der "Plattenspieler-Frickelei" unter Einbezug des abgegebenen Braun PCS5: Das ist alles ganz nett - aber gegen die "Transe" (Transrotor Connoisseur mit SME3009/MK2 inkl. Ortofon MC-X3) stinken alle von mir bisher gehörten Player gehörig ab! Ob es nun alleine am Tonarm bzw. Abtastsystem liegt, mag ich nicht wirklich beurteilen - Fakt ist aber, das nix an die Laufruhe und Präzision der Transe herankommt. Davon ab (natürlich Geschmackssache) bietet der kleine "Bohrturm" meiner Ansicht nach die beste und wertigste Optik - und das Ding läuft und läuft, ohne daß irgendwelche Automatikteile nach Aufmerksamkeit schreien (wie auch - das Ding hat nämlich nix dergleichen; also kann auch nix kaputtgehen. Neben dem System und dem Antriebsriemen gibt es genau Null Verschleißteile).

Ich mach mich auf die Jagd nach einem Braun PS500 - dessen Kombination aus Reib- und Riemenantrieb habe ich noch nicht kennengelernt. Miss Braun ist ein Fall für die Vitrine neben dem PE2015, der ihr haushoch überlegen ist - trotz aller mitschwingender Metallteile, dem der Sensorantrieb eigentlich klanglich entgegenwirken wollte (in der Wikipedia steht übrigens, daß trotz allem Aufwand Miss Braun einen in der Geometrie völlig fehlentwickelten Tonarm bekommen hat - das würde einiges erklären, wobei gerade die Tonarmgeometrie zum 1x1 der Plattenspielerentwickler zählen sollte. Da ging wohl Design über Funktion).

Bin schwer enttäuscht von Brauns 550er Generation!

Letzte Platten:

L'ame immortelle: Gezeiten (Do-Picture-LP)
Metallica: Ride the Lightning (45 RPM)
Metallica: ...and Justice for all (Do-LP; gebraucht)
New Model Army: Thunder and Consolation 
New Model Army: NMA (45 RPM)
Guns'n Roses: November Rain (Picture Maxi)
Iron Maiden: Somewhere in Time (gebraucht)


----------



## Knallfix (7. Juni 2010)

Sage mal Danke für den Tip 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Leisten kann ich es mir zur Zeit nicht, hab es aber notiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Habe in den letzten Wochen reichlich viel Geld in neue Lautsprecher und einen neuen AVR (mit Phono-Eingang 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) gesteckt und muss nun erstmal wieder brav sparen.
Der Sony klingt erstaunlich gut an dem.

Der Verkäufer meines Sony hat auch noch eine Braun Anlage stehen gehabt, Function follows form 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Muss man wirklich mögen, denk ich. Obwohl ein Braun CD 3 zb wäre nochmal was. 


Knall


----------



## erna7 (24. Juni 2010)

Meine letzte Vinyl war von Frank Sinatra.. hatte sie als Gutschein zum Geburtstag bekommen. Hatte mich echt gefreut!


----------



## Healor (24. Juni 2010)

Puh, das ist schon eine Weile her... glaube das war von DJ Shadow - Entroducing
und eine limitierte Vinyl von den Beastie Boys.

Plattenspieler ist übrigens ein Reloop RP-100 MK2


----------



## M1ghtymage (2. Juli 2010)

Die letzte war _Division Bell_ von _Pink Floyd_


----------

